# Enrico of Italy 1982 Spring Lever



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

So for some of you lever heads out there I thought this might be of interest. It's a 1982 spring lever which I have picked up on flea bay. I've wanted one for a while just to play about with. It's an Enrico ce12 v2. It's made from brass and apparently has a whopping 71mm portafilter with a 68mm basket. 😂 The reviews of this machine rate it as abysmal and that it cannot produce a shot of expresso due to the poor spring and build quality. However this has not deterred me and because I got it for a steal I'm looking forward to playing about 😜. Further photos and tear down to follow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks interesting :good:


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Looks interesting :good:


 The interesting part is going to be trying to find Gaskets for it. I've emailed Francesco Ceccarelli in the hope that he has some. If anyone can give me information it will be him.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks like it'll come up nice, I think I would have had it too! There's a full gasket kit for around £40 on eBay I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

KTD said:


> Looks like it'll come up nice, I think I would have had it too! There's a full gasket kit for around £40 on eBay I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks. I'd seen that, it's about £50 for Gaskets which seems excessive. Hopefully I'll find a cheaper option.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I seen that! Thought it looked interesting all the best with it


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm afraid it wasn't meant to be. This arrived in a right sorry state today ☹☹☹


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh dear....somebody's arse needs kicking.....and i bet it was couriered ?

You said purchased from fleabay..... i assume you paid via PayPal ? ...in which case request a refund...at least it won't be a total loss.

FWIW could the brass/copper metal bits be "re-shaped" ? ....that snapped pipe however looks like an ex-parrot.

Good luck either way.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Oh dear....somebody's arse needs kicking.....and i bet it was couriered ?
> 
> You said purchased from fleabay..... i assume you paid via PayPal ? ...in which case request a refund...at least it won't be a total loss.
> 
> ...


 Trying to go down the ebay PayPal refund route I'll see how I get it. The seller has 3 days to agree a solution. Yup Italian courier and then royal mail. There's quite a bit of damage to the metal work, I don't even think trying attempt repair is worth the time or money. Its a shame really.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@StevenG91In your original phone photo of the item, it says 1 of 3, can you post up the other 2 photos. From the only one I can see, remarkable care has been taken with the direction and angle of the photo. There looks to be exactly the same bent cap on the photos you took of the delivered machine, which probably broke the pipe in the first place


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> @StevenG91In your original phone photo of the item, it says 1 of 3, can you post up the other 2 photos. From the only one I can see, remarkable care has been taken with the direction and angle of the photo. There looks to be exactly the same bent cap on the photos you took of the delivered machine, which probably broke the pipe in the first place


 That's the other two photos that were on the original listing.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yepp as Dave suggested...."well composed photograph's" by the looks of it.....bar-stewards.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Yepp as Dave suggested...."well composed photograph's" by the looks of it.....bar-stewards.


 More fool me I guess 🙈


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm rooting for you matey with the PayPal refund request...tell them that you've been "mislead" and submit the photo's to them...chance are they'll just cough up the readies; may take a while though. Good luck either way.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> I'm rooting for you matey with the PayPal refund request...tell them that you've been "mislead" and submit the photo's to them...chance are they'll just cough up the readies; may take a while though. Good luck either way.


 Thanks Matey, its always a dussapointment when something like this happens but you always take a risk with flea bay. On the other hand I've got this beautiful 1960s microcimbali I'm in the middle of restoring


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

StevenG91 said:


> More fool me I guess 🙈


 All you did was trust the seller to make an honest representation, if it were me, I would raise a case as Item significantly not as described!


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> All you did was trust the seller to make an honest representation, if it were me, I would raise a case as Item significantly not as described!


 Case has been raised Dave. Just a waiting game I guess. Thanks for your input. I I know the enrico isn't a very popular machine for making an espresso but I just wanted it for my collection. It probably isn't even worth attempting to fix.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

So good news. Seller never responded replying after ebay stepped in so I've been offered a full refund and I get to keep the damaged Enrico 😜.


----------

